# Breeding problem, D . Auratus



## atlfrog (Dec 31, 2006)

We recently bought a breeder pair of D. Auratus (Panama) about 6 months ago. Temps and Humidity is optimal, there is always plently of food, and they are the right age. They aren’t breeding what can i do? Any ideas or tricks?

(Other Info: I have been breeding frogs for awhile, for about 6 years to be exact, but this pair seems different for some reason. They are old enough to breed, they are male and female, and the temps are 73-74 Humid 80 or higher. They have several egg deposit sites all over the terrarium, i have an automatic mister that lasts for about 3-4 mintutes operates 2 to 3 times a day (Can’t remember what we set it too), i have read and dealt with frogs with other breeders, they eat a vast variety of food like mealworms, fruitflies, springtales, wood lice, and crickets. Unforunately the male hasn’t been calling at all, unlike our other frogs. Just incase you were wondering! :lol: )


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

You might try cycling them (decreasing food and misting) to create a 'season' followed by plenty of food and misting. I've also found that auratus can lay their eggs in the weirdest places so who knows they might be hiding a clutch or two on you as we speak.

I also get the impression that some frogs take a while to settle in and start breeding. So it may be that your pair are still in that adjustment phase.

Good luck with them!

Bill


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

I'm not an expert, but mine seem pretty seasonal. They are laying now (since late November), but will stop soon and take a long hiatus, until next november if the pattern stays the same.


----------



## dartfrogs (May 26, 2004)

Hi,

D. auratus can be stubborn breeders (or non-breeders) in that they can go for quite a while without producing a single clutch, even when conditions are optimal. One thing you can try is to separate the sexes for a month or two and then reintroduce them. That will usually restart breeding. However, as littlefrog just mentioned, they can also simply be cycling themselves. Most all of our frogs will breed heavily for several months and then stop for a few months without us changing a thing. If this is the case you should not try to get them breeding again as the rest is beneficial to both the adults and potential offspring. We have 8-10 pairs/groups of D. auratus and they do not follow the same breeding cyles at all. Our Hawaiian auratus will sometimes not breed for about 6 months and then go crazy for four or five. They have been doing this consistenly for about the last 14 years!
Richard


----------

